
Ask HN: Why do startups use fake client testimonials? - justanewguy
How come this trend is so widespread in the startup community. Do people not realise that it makes them look unprofessional when they clearly use a stock photo, and some fake reviews to boost their credibility.
The ones I&#x27;m referring to are the small oval pictures, that service&#x2F;product offering startups are so fond of using. There are usually a few client testimonials that are obviously fake.
======
sharemywin
A lot of times people just are trying to gauge demand initially. Why blow
hundreds of hours or thousands of dollars trying to build a product that
people aren't interested in buying.

------
UK-AL
You know exactly why they do it, to boost credibility. But obviously they're
not every good at it...

------
sharemywin
Do an A/B test and you'll have your answer.

